# Potent Vodka Marijuana Tincture



## Goldie

Vodka Marijuana Tincture

2 cups alcohol (100 proof vodka)
1/2 to 1 oz. flower/bud/leaf trim
Large jar with tight-fitting lid

Put finely-ground material into jar of alcohol. Twist cap until firm.
Keep in cool dark place for 10 days.
Shake gently 2-3 times/day, just enough to stir mixture up.
After 10 days, strain the mixture several times through a fine strainer until clear.
Pour it back into the jar and recap. 
Keep refridgerated. 
Use as desired.

Dosage:use 1-2 drops to a full dropper, in beverages or in foods, as desired.


Different strengths of alcohol may be used - the higher the alcohol content the better the extraction of the meds from the plant matter. 

The strength of the tincture depends on the potency of the mj you use, and the alcohol %.

Warning: start with small doses and increase according to tolerance! You will need to find out what dose works for you by starting out low and adjusting the dosage accordingly. 

Wait at least 2 hrs before repeating doses as it can take that long for the full effects to be felt.


----------



## Maygabug

Thanx Goldie! I have insomnia, and your brew is great!!


----------



## skullcandy

goldie the tinature is it for body high pain relife or is it a over all high buzz to enjoy ?


----------



## Hackerman

Don't you have to decarb the pot first?


----------



## 7greeneyes

Goldie hasn't been on in years.


----------



## skullcandy

i just did not notice that 7greeneyes thanks hear i was thinking goldie was gonna share some good info. hahaha


----------

